# Workshop Manual Needed: Nissan Sentra 1.6si year 99 -00



## - JH - (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, i am in search of a workshop manual for my Nissan Sentra 1.6 year 99-00 don't know where i can d/l it, i have been having lots of problems...
1.) Sometimes white smoke out of exhaust.
2.) Feels like the car has little or no power but i had it for a basic service not long ago.
3.) I can't measure how fast i am going coz my speedo isn't working.
4.) Very heavy on juice... geez !

And there's many more, i would appreciate anyone can advise or give me some tips regarding the problems.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sbandara (Dec 12, 2007)

Dear friend read this manual and theory is same for nissan

RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting





- JH - said:


> Hi everyone, i am in search of a workshop manual for my Nissan Sentra 1.6 year 99-00 don't know where i can d/l it, i have been having lots of problems...
> 1.) Sometimes white smoke out of exhaust.
> 2.) Feels like the car has little or no power but i had it for a basic service not long ago.
> 3.) I can't measure how fast i am going coz my speedo isn't working.
> ...


----------



## - JH - (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi sbandara, thanks for posting da link, but i downloaded the file but when i try to extract Service_manual_of_Nissan_FB_14.rar it says "Next volume: Service_manual_of_Nissan_FB_15.rar needed ;/


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

see the links here.
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/137471-please-help-share-full-service-manual.html
The phatg20 web site has lots of manuals available, and the 96 FSM link posted works for 95-99.


----------



## sbandara (Dec 12, 2007)

Dear JH 

i am extremely sorry and i did not check my rar file. Ok i separate it two files.
one can download by below link, This file is 56MB and other one is 153MB. 

Link for Manual 1
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

other file will be upload soon. and inform you.
sorry for inconvenience


----------

